
Seoul is putting solar on all public buildings and 1M homes - imartin2k
https://electrek.co/2019/11/14/seoul-south-korea-solar-public-buildings-1m-homes/
======
toomuchtodo
Electricitymap.org South Korea current generation mix:
[https://www.electricitymap.org/?wind=false&solar=false&page=...](https://www.electricitymap.org/?wind=false&solar=false&page=country&remote=true&countryCode=KR)

------
low_code
Nice to see major cities leading by example. Kudos to the leadership in Seoul
for taking a strong initiative in the transition from fossil fuels to
renewable energy sources.

------
dajohnson89
Is Seoul a city that receives a lot of sun? And are there lots of buildings
that are in a shadow 24/7 due to skyscrapers?

~~~
rtkwe
It get's an ok amount according to the global PV potential map [0], better
than a lot of Wester Europe but not as much as much of the US. And like most
cities there's a lot of space that aren't just sky scrapers.

[0]
[https://globalsolaratlas.info/map?c=36.137875,125.705566,6](https://globalsolaratlas.info/map?c=36.137875,125.705566,6)

